

How to ride the viral wave to your advantage. - quiquebras
http://30matches.tumblr.com/post/42662540713/how-to-ride-the-viral-wave-to-your-advantage

======
i4i
In retrospect can you imagine an approach that could have capitalized on the
success of VineFlow? Could there have been some prize IN VineFlow that could
only be unlocked by playing CelebrityPop?

~~~
quiquebras
That's definitely a valid option, but I'm not sure it would have worked, since
both apps are quite different. They don't really complement each other, so I
guess blocking a certain VineFlow feature until for example, you download
CelebrityPop, would just piss people off.

